# Use Acronis enterprise server with UIU vs FreeBSD8.2



## momaydopod (Mar 26, 2015)

Dear Member

My FreeBSD version 8.2  run service webserver only server IBM have raid mirror 2 harddisk

We use Acronis enterprise server with universal driver clone FreeBSD 8.2 already.

We have image for test restore on different hardware but cannot boot to root

How to fix it ?


Additional insert image error


----------



## SirDice (Mar 26, 2015)

Please upgrade to a supported version, FreeBSD 8.2 went end-of-life in July 2012 and is not supported any more.

Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions


----------



## momaydopod (Mar 26, 2015)

Boot error screen


----------



## momaydopod (Mar 26, 2015)

SirDice said:


> Please upgrade to a supported version, FreeBSD 8.2 went end-of-life in July 2012 and is not supported any more.
> 
> Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions



Yes iI need to upgrade but iI must to try to restore for test upgrade.

Do you have step for upgrade FreeBSD ?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 26, 2015)

http://www.freebsd.org/releases/8.4R/installation.html


----------



## momaydopod (Mar 31, 2015)

Do you use how to backup freebsdFreeBSD for best way ?


----------

